# Triggers? Rigging and technique?



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have never targeted Triggers and am thinking about trying Sunday in state waters if the weather holds. I'm assuming I should be using the same double or triple drop rig as for mingos? Are Trigger pickier about flourcarbon and leader size? If I'm normally using 2/0 or 3/0 hooks for mingos, do I need to downsize or move to stronger hooks? Stick with small pieces of squid?

Thanks


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

#4 mutu on a 2 hook rig made of 50. I never mess with flourocarbon for 2 hook rigs. Too expensive and not necessary


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

#2-#4 Mutu (not Mutu light) on a two hook rig of 40lb mono with a loop on the end for the weight. Keep the hooks relatively close for better chances for doubles. I like my drops to be short, around 4 inches total length. Use small chunks of squid or bonito for bait. A piece about the size of the end of your thumb is about right. Much bigger and you'll be snappered up a lot. I also like to use much lighter weights if I'm in less than 100ft, like 2-4oz bank weights.

Mark Triggers on the screen and try to drop to the correct depth. Triggers will generally appear as light blue marks on the depthfinder and not as solid of a return as other species. 

Good luck!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Any "EXPERT" opinions?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Any "EXPERT" opinions?


 Weelllll, umm..... I tink I can inputs sum nahlidge upinher. Put da squeed on da hook, drop it on the boddums and wate til feel da thumpin. Shoot dawg, dats all dare is to it


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

All right, you two, don't make me come over there.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

tkh329 said:


> I have never targeted Triggers and am thinking about trying Sunday in state waters if the weather holds. I'm assuming I should be using the same double or triple drop rig as for mingos? Are Trigger pickier about flourcarbon and leader size? If I'm normally using 2/0 or 3/0 hooks for mingos, do I need to downsize or move to stronger hooks? Stick with small pieces of squid?
> 
> Thanks


 Squid will work but the triggers will only give you a chance or two to hook them. We like fresh bonito or tuna tips. The tips do not have to be big. 
Fluorocarbon leaders are NOT necessary but I will agree 40# or what ever size you can get thru the hooks eye will work.
If you use a two hook rig make sure you have the open side of the hook facing out or up when you attach it thru your double loop.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They can get picky like any other fish too. Today they ignored squid and chunk baits and only bit small pieces of shrimp. Good fish too.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris V said:


> They can get picky like any other fish too. Today they ignored squid and chunk baits and only bit small pieces of shrimp. Good fish too.


Two other points, btw, nice slabs there.... 

1. Many times, triggerfish will swim up while eating the bait... so if your rig goes weightless, you better get busy reeling and setting that hook. 

2. forget fishing for them at night. I don't know how many times I've been tied to a satellite platform 40+ miles off La. and when the sun drops below the horizon, the t-fish quit like a light switch.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Weelllll, umm..... I tink I can inputs sum nahlidge upinher. Put da squeed on da hook, drop it on the boddums and wate til feel da thumpin. Shoot dawg, dats all dare is to it


Bahaahaahaa! Love it, thanks Chris!!


----------

